# Ielts passed, can I e-lodge 175 before receiving ielts score paperwork?



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I just passed the ielts test taken on Oct 9. Happy and grateful to forum.

I've got a question now: ielts score paperwork will deliver to me within 10 days. But can I start E-lodge 175 right now? and then upload the ielts score copy with 28 days?

Thanks.

Lawrence


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

OK. E-lodge before paperwork of ielts is not permitted. I got it.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, congratulations on passing your ielts, what were your scores?. I also appeared on Oct 9, but I am still unable to view my result on results.ielts.org, On which website did you check it?


----------

